# Yukon Gold Potatoes



## JGDean (Mar 8, 2008)

I purchased a bag on sale. Recipes/Ideas?


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 8, 2008)

plant them!  I've got a feeling food prices will go very high this year.


----------



## JGDean (Mar 8, 2008)

That never occured to me !


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 8, 2008)

LOL - I would just be planting food for the squirrels I'm afraid! 

I like to make potato salad out of yukon golds.  They are thin-skinned so I sually am not too careful when peeling - but I peel away most of the skin.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 8, 2008)

yukon golds are perfect for mashed potatoes. buttery, yellow, and sweet, they don't need much help.

but if you're daring, mash in some soft cheese like goat or boursin, and fresh basil.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 8, 2008)

What BT said.  Some other ideas that would work great with Yukon Gold Potatoes are:
Scalloped potatoes
Potatoes Diana
Potatoes Au-Gratin
Home made Corned Beef Hash
Hash Browns
Home Fries

The prettiest of these is probably the Potatoes Diana.  To make this elegent potato dish (and this is with a Goodweed kinda spin dotcha know), use a 10" cake pan. Pre-heat the oven to about 350' F.   Butter the top and sides of the pan and dust lightly with paprika and granulated onion powder.  Wash, peel, and slice the potatoes legthwise to make oblong slices.  Cut the end off of one potato to make a round slice.  Place the round slice in the pan center and the remaining slices around it in a sunburst/flower pattern.  Lightly salt this first layer.  Press slices onto the sides to form a verticle wall, one layer thick.  Place the remaining slices into the pan to fill, lightly salting each side and drizzling with melted butter.  You might also want to add another sprinkling of the granulated onion, and maybe some garlic as well.  Of course, if you don't mind dicing onion, adding fresh onion between the layers would be better (that's how I do it).  Cover the pan top with aluminum foil, with a couple of small holes in it to allow steam to escape.  Place the pan into the pre-heated oven and bake for 40 minutes.  Then, remove the pan from the oven and test to make sure all is cooked through.  Run a butter knife around the sides to loosen the potatoes and invert the pan onto a suitably sized platter.  Serve at the table.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance (Mar 8, 2008)

Yukon Golds make wonderful potato soup and clam chowder. I like them for baked potatoes, too. They don't have the crispy skin, but the flesh is so tasty!


----------



## auntdot (Mar 8, 2008)

All great ideas.  Also love to take them cut them into one inch to inch and a half chunks, the size is not that important but you want them all to be about the same size.  Toss them in EVOO with herbs, your choice, maybe some Parm, put them in some kind of baking tray in the oven covered with foil.  Heat for 30 - 45 min, take off foil and keep cooking until they have a nice crust.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 8, 2008)

there is NO way you can fix these potatoes and they won't be good.

sadly, I can only have the red ones for awhile.


----------



## JGDean (Mar 9, 2008)

I ended up boiling them, peels on, with some left-over dipping veggies (Califlower and carrots). Then I mashed them with butter, garlic, S & P, milk and yoghurt cheese. They came out quite tasty. To some of the mixture I added an egg and cheddar for potato cakes for breakfast. Thanks for the input. I get a little more daring when given ideas.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 10, 2008)

That's why we're all here, to inspire each other.  I'm glad your spuds came out great.

Seeeeeeya' Goodweed of the North


----------

